# Rough Sawn Moisture



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

Just made my very first purchase of rough sawn oak. Wow, I can't believe how much less expensive than the lumber yard S4S stuff. The place I got it, air dries it in a barn. We tested it and it was around 11.5-12% when I picked it up today. My shop is heated (although I only keep it at 60 deg when I'm not in it). I put all the wood in there separated by slats. My plan is to let it acclamate for a couple of days before I start to work it. This particular oak is for face frames(1st) and then later rail and stile doors. Do I need to be further concerned with the moisture at this point? I've read some previous posts on moisture and there seems to be varying opinions (surprise, surprise!).


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Supposedly, it takes a year per inch of thickness from green to dry. Most say dry is 8%. Don't know what moisture content oak has when freshly cut. Daren would know, I'll bet.
I wouldn't work it into a project until it's around 8%. You might get other opinions, though.
Gene


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Like Gene said, under 8% is best-especially for cabinetry. I think if your shop is heated and very dry you can get it there...but it will take more than a "couple days". 1/4 sawn oak is going to be pretty stable at 10% or less, but not flat sawn it will still move. Get a fan blowing on it and see what you have in a couple _weeks_.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And to follow up I do use wood at 11-12% all the time, that is EMC (equilibrium moisture content) here in central Illinois. But for rails and stiles , your intended use, I would want it as dry as possible. Some of this wood moisture issue is how and where it will end up being in service.


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

*rough sawn moisture*

Daren, I called around a few places and finally found one place who said their oak was kiln dried. I went down and picked up what they had(only about 35 board feet). While I was there I got into a converstaion with the owner asking him if he had a moisture meter...he said no...do you know what the moisture content is of this oak....he said between 12-15 %. 
That's an interesting response given the fact that kiln dried should give us 8-9%. I give up with these people and have order my own moisture meter.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Is this wood stored in an unheated shed ? I don't know what EMC is in RI. But my kiln dried to 7% does go back up to 10-12% stored in the barn...it quickly acclimates back down when a guy/shop buys it and stores it in a heated/air conditioned shop, since it was really dry at one time. 15% seems pretty wet to me.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

just purchased kiln dried maple yesterday. recently came out of the kiln at 6% mc. am keeping it in the basement until use indoors. if i can't get low moisture lumber, i make sure it stays indoors (heated) for a couple of seasons (preferably winter being one of them) before use on finish cabinets. if it's not for finish use, i'm more lax about it.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Just be awhere if you use would not dry enough and do any glue ups, you will get a ridge where the glue joint is,the wood dries and shrinks the glue doesnt. Hope this is helpful Mike


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

*rough sawn moisture*

OK this is where I'm at, to this point. Initially I started looking around on Craig's list, as there are no sawmills listed in the yellow pages. Found a few places, but at that point, didn't ask about Kiln or air dried. The first place I ended up, had, admittedly, air dried. But he had a moisture meter. Guy had a huge inventory in a barn, all air dried and all between 11-12 1/2%(per the meter). AFter returning home with it and posting my results on the forum, I got the impression I should be looking for kiln dried(down around 8%). So I got on the phone again. The 2nd place, although a lumber yard and not a saw mill, said he had kiln dried in stock. I made the trek there. He only had 35 board feet. While writing up the bill and talking, I asked what m. content it was -he replied 12-15 and he didn't have a meter. He may have been shooting from the hip - given he didn't have a meter. Also, given the postings on the forum, that's obviously pretty high for kiln dried stored in a barn. I was just as well off with the first guy. In the meantime, I have ordered a mosture meter from General Tool. There is only one more place nearby, in eastern Ct that "says" he has a kiln, but has no inventory. When my moisture meter comes in this week and I can see the actual moisture in what I have, I can make a decision on how to proceed. In the meantime, both small pick ups are being stored in my heated shop. Hopefully, I'll be able to use what I have w/o waiting another season. If not, I'll have to order from the guy in CT with the kiln.

Question to the forum: When dealing with rough sawn, should I mill only what I'm going to work on immediately and mill as I need it or would milling a batch at a time be OK???

Also, any idea where I could view pics of the difference between "quarter sawn" and straight sawn oak? There must be a site on the internet with something like that.


----------

